
Is Zynga stealing stockphotos or just not removing watermarks? - codelion
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/pbrs0/is_zynga_stealing_stockphotos_or_just_not/
======
cbs
Zynga may be a sleaze factory, but I doubt that they want to use a watermarked
image just to save $30 and open themselves to copyright suit.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Yeah, don't attribute to malice what can be adequately explained by
incompetence. :)

